# Beware the headless Squirrel!



## GrfxGuru (Jan 5, 2008)

OK, so it's just hidden but you never know when he'll strike! Or maybe he just wants some lunch and a quiet place to sit.


----------



## abraxas (Jan 5, 2008)

That adaptation would explain why they run in front of cars.


----------

